# Okay techies and engineers, I need you to open your wallets



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 30, 2015)

My son’s robotics team recently competed and won a regional competition out of 55 teams. It was so exciting to see this little mountain county beat out all the techie teams from the research triangle area and beyond.  This is the first time they’ve ever won a competition, and first time to qualify for the World Championship. We have to raise every bit of the money to send this Cinderella team to the ball. Organizational fundraising is focused primarily on competition costs (entrance fee, shipping the robot), and is relying on students and parents to make up any difference for travel, room and board.


Many of these are my current or former students who joined with my encouragement, and are often shuttled to meetings by me.  Their situations range from one in foster care, one who is a recent immigrant, and two who live on Mom’s Wal-Mart salary.  The last two competitions cost the families about $500 per student, so we are tapped out.  I am accepting money directly to be used for student scholarships for students I know have need.  The current cost per student is $600 for transportation room and board.  This may drop, but students will also need pocket/road money.  Please contact me at if you would like to provide some scholarship money to these fledgling engineers. My son has been generously sponsored by a local doctor, so he is all set.


If you would rather donate to the whole team (which will ultimately lower student costs), I’ve provided links below, along with some other interesting information.  Please let me know if you do this.

If you would rather find a team in your area to sponsor or mentor, click on the US FIRST Website link below Our team is fully run by local engineers who generously donate their time and expertise.
If you live in the St. Louis area, I encourage to check out the competition.  It is a lot of fun, and it will remind you that “the kids are alright.” I may even be able to make the trip.


About the competition     and more at the   US FIRST website

Newspaper coverage

Team website including ways to donate to the team

Differences between high school robotics and typical sports


Thanks for your consideration
Kathleen


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 30, 2015)

My son is holding the #5


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 30, 2015)

Their robot


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 30, 2015)

Happy Kids.  Mine is in the back to the left of the kid with the hat.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 30, 2015)

Is donating thru the NC First page, and specifying Team 1225 a good way to go for you?  Option 3 here:  http://www.team1225.com/donate/

My company sponsors a local high school robotics team, who do quite well.  So, individual donations can get you thru this year, but a corporate sponsorship might be the best permanent route.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes that is an excellent option that is tax friendly!  

We are sponsored through our county schools and an engineering firm, and that covers 2 competition entrance fees and the robotics materials.  This is the first time we've competed beyond that.  I know there is also some additional funding coming through from both if those avenues.   Next year I am also committed to writing grants


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm in for a few quid Kat. Hit me with a PM with a Paypal address.


----------



## Retired Guy (Mar 30, 2015)

When I was teaching, our team competed in the first competition. They have been robot nerds since then. A GREAT activity! PM me an address and I'll send cash.


----------



## fossil (Mar 30, 2015)

Sending a check to Henderson County Robotics.  I'd also like to talk a bit about getting you to St. Louis.  Shoot me a Convo.  Rick


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks like we have two things here. Donations to the school go toward operating expenses for the team. Donations Kat is collecting help individual kids get to the competition.


----------



## fossil (Mar 30, 2015)

How many kids are on the team?


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 30, 2015)

15 smiles in the pic.


----------



## fossil (Mar 30, 2015)

OK, my checkbook's out, my fingers are twitching, I just want to know who to make it out to and where to send it so it will do the team the most good where they need it now.  Rick


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 30, 2015)

Paging @Mrs. Krabappel  Call in the lobby Kathleen.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 30, 2015)

Ah you guys are 'da best.  I take the kid across town (to robotics!) and you go and practically solve the world's problems.  Yes there are two separate avenues here.  One is to donate to the team, which is great. The link above has all that info.  The other is to help me build a separate fund, so that when the kids have to come up with cash to meet the gap in funding, I can help those in need so nobody gets left in the dust.

There are 15 dedicated kids.  

You can send to me here:
Kathleen Abraham
West Henderson High School
3600 Haywood road
Hendersonville NC 28791

Give me a moment on the rest.  I'm on my phone in the parking lot


----------



## fossil (Mar 30, 2015)

Better than on your phone on the highway


----------



## fossil (Mar 30, 2015)

OK, I'll send my check to you, and trust that it goes into the "Nobody Gets Left in the Dust Fund"...will that work?  Rick


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes Rick!   Mexico will be tempting, but St. Louis will have to do


----------



## fossil (Mar 30, 2015)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> Yes Rick! Mexico will be tempting, but St. Louis will have to do



Well, what happens in Hendersonville stays in Hendersonville.  Or St. Louis.  Check will be in the mail to you tomorrow.  I want all those kids (and you) to go to St. Louis.  Anything left over can go to the team for next year.  Rick


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 30, 2015)

Hoorah!  I Was planning to start a booster club account, so I will get that done.  I'll keep you guys updated on the progress.  They are hot to try different competitions like underwater robotics.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 30, 2015)

And as you know from being around here so long, pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Retired Guy (Mar 30, 2015)

Kathleen, does your school offer Project Lead the Way courses?


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 30, 2015)

Here is the team's twitter feed. Some excited kids.

https://twitter.com/1225gorillas


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 30, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> And as you know from being around here so long, pics or it didn't happen.



Building the shipping crate


----------



## Ashful (Mar 30, 2015)

Done!  For others, it was super easy going thru the NC FIRST Robotics page, using PayPal.  Tax deductible, too!

Just select "Team Sponsorship," and then "1225" in the team field.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 30, 2015)

That is awesome.  Thank you!  I believe that is the only tax deductible way to go about it at this time.


----------



## Retired Guy (Mar 31, 2015)

In the mail today.Good luck


----------



## jharkin (Apr 1, 2015)

Im in. (thanks @Joful for finding the paypal link)

Great to see the kids getting such a great experience out of the program. My company is one of the top corporate sponsors of FIRST Robotics (I think they call it crown level or something?) so it gives me a smile to see it helping kids and building interest in STEM careers.


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm in.

Good luck to your team!


----------



## Redbarn (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm in.
Used the PayPal link.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 1, 2015)

You guys are the best.  Here are some pics from tonight.  A Demo of last year's Bot for 8th graders at my school during the curriculum carnival.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 1, 2015)

My kiddo being a ham.  Wonder where he learned that behavior


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 2, 2015)

Very interesting info graphic.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 4, 2015)

Building and competing has also brought the kids close together, and suddenly my awkward kiddo is part of a close group sharing laughter and friendship.  Tonight they all went to the skating rink, and there are hiking and other plans in the making. 


As an aside, my students were in the paper today.  Nothing much, but it's alwsys fun for them.  The paper version had nicer pictures. http://www.blueridgenow.com/article...Title=Former-state-rep-talks-bugs-to-students


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 4, 2015)

Reminds me of those nights when I was in high school biology running around under the lights at the local Dairy Queen catching bugs for the project. And pins. Lots of pins.

I would have liked robotics better. 

The biology teacher was single. When she kept bringing various tarantulas and snakes from home to show us I told her I could figure out why she was single. She replied "It is love me, love my bugs.".  She was shacking up with the weird guy that taught physics. Guess he didn't mind big ass spiders and snakes. My imagination ran wild.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 4, 2015)

I don't know too many teachers who assign a bug collectio, so that's pretty cool.  She sounds interesting.  No spiders here, though we had a bearded dragon for awhile as a class pet


----------

